# Star and Mo



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

These two cuties are Star (left) and Mo. Unfortunately Star has passed away. Will post some more pics of the new family plus a very big Mo


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww, Beautiful... but as the breeder i would say that :lol: :lol:


----------

